# salidas quemadas



## kota (Mar 13, 2006)

alguen que me pueda  decir como arreglar y checar las salidas del amplificador es que se me quemaron, es un amplificador marca prestige modelo PAB-450R de 400 watt.


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 13, 2006)

Hola Kota, he visto que estas empezando en la electronica, animo, yo empece con  14 años   debes pensar que cuendo se quema  algun componente, no debes cambiarlo sin saber, ¿por que se ha quemado? prueba las tensiones del circuito de alimentacion, y los altavoces para probar en principio, sustituyelos  por bombillas de 220 V a 60W ..o 100W, asi evitaras que  por algun fallo de los circuito de salida te los queme, siento no conecer ese modelo, suerte un saludo


----------



## jose luis loaisiga (Mar 24, 2006)

hola lo primero que debes hacer es probar los parlantes para asi podes de donde es que se te quemaron tu sabes si hay ligas en los parlantes  y arregls las salida del amplificador se te vuelve  a quemar bueno si no sabes por que se quemaron  tu sabes y otra cosa es el el amperaje de la energia de 120v o 220v tu sabes de la energia alterna de la que los alimentar por que hay veces quye la energia viene muy alta o muy baja y sas se te queman y otra cosa es el demasiado poder que les metas al parlante te cuento de un amplificadorn de 410w le daaban tanto power de sonido a los parlante s que se disparaba pero es que era pionner tiene un mecanismo de proteccion eso es que cuando los integrado de sonido hiban por quemarse se disparaban pero no se quemaban buerno adios y espero que te sirva ese consejo 
 y para que me escribas tus sugerencias a qui estoy


----------

